
Ask HN: What are some assets that you've bought? - sbmthakur
From where I come, people generally buy apartments which gets them a monthly income in the form of rent. I would like to know what other things can be used as assets.
======
rdegges
Anything that earns value over time is an asset.

I personally own:

* Index funds (a little bit of the entire stock market): both US and international

* Physical real estate: 2 houses (and hopefully purchasing more!)

I also invest in:

* Trying to maintain my health so I can live a happy life

* Spending time with my family and friends so I can have the type of social life I desire

* Education: I read a lot of books and spend money and time learning new things

